# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Το πλύσιμο του παπαγάλου!

## Panormitis

Παιδιά όταν με το καλό πάρω τον παπαγάλο τον Lorry Rainbow, και με συνιθίσει πρώτα καλά καλά πώς θα τον πλένω???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=722&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

----------


## elena1996

μεχρι να τον εξημερωσεις,μπορεις να του βαζεις την μπανιερα μεσα στο κλουβι,και οταν τελικα εξημερωθει να του βγαζεις αν θες την μπανιερα κι εξω απο το κλουβι,να κανει μπανιο εκει!!  ::

----------


## Panormitis

Δηλαδί να του βάζω απλά ένα μπολ με νερό??

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σωστά.Αν δεν έχει ξανακάνει θα είναι δισταχτικό.Μπορείς για να το παρακινήσεις να του αναταράξεις με το χέρι σου λίγο το νερό.Να είναι ρηχό το μπολ για να μην φοβάται.

----------


## Panormitis

Ευχαριστό πολύ!

----------

